# Versa Carry Holsters



## Jayfury007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Versacarry is one of the world's smallest concealed carry holsters. Our Zero Bulk Holster® design fits most guns and is ideal for deep concealment. Versacarry® | Concealed Carry Holsters I am like wow i am a big guy and you see 0 bulk from the gun  i highly recommend to any1 both large and non large people it is a universal system for the the left and right handed shooter i give it 5 /5 stars *****


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Real tough to re-holster therefore practice becomes problematic. Also if you have to put the gun away because the police have finally showed up, not a good time to be fumbling around with a gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean and I extensively tested the VersaCarry holster. Here's what we found:

• Not only is reholstering into a VersaCarry impossible, but also...
• If your pistol is single-action-with-safety-lever, the VersaCarry has no means of securing that safety lever to keep it from being "wiped" off. The VersaCarry is a dangerous, unsafe holster.
• One-size-fits-all (or, as the VersaCarry, three sizes) means that any one holster doesn't exactly fit anything. In our tests, it placed two different pistols in hard-to-access positions.
• It boggles my mind, that someone would carry a $600.00 pistol in a $30.00 holster. The VersaCarry holster is very easy to break.


----------

